# Airtel GPRS



## freezer (Mar 4, 2005)

Can anyone help me in activating GPRS on my mobile for free. I use it to surf on the net. These people charge hefty 600 bucks for the same. Is there any way like changing server or such so that I can browse the net.


----------



## klinux (Mar 4, 2005)

bsnl is offering unlimited GPRS for 349 Rs , inclusive of MMS and 149 Rs , for gprs along with limitations


----------



## allindrome (Mar 4, 2005)

Orange offers unlimited GPRS @99 per month including unlimited MMS.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 4, 2005)

^ he wants to surf on PC.

Get bsnl, it's cheap. 
Hutch costs: rs. 129 Pm + 1.20 rs. for every mb downloaded


----------



## deepakg (Mar 4, 2005)

I am Using *Airtel GPRS* for only Rs. 149/-

It is fast...


----------



## deepakg (Mar 5, 2005)

Unlimited Download and Upload per month for only Rs. 149/-

Only on

*Airtel GPRS*


----------



## klinux (Mar 5, 2005)

@deepak: where did u get the info . i actually called up airtel here in chennai and told them i read somewhere that tariff for unlimited GPRS net was arond 99Rs or so . lady said they only had one tariff , that too for 600 Rs , 64 Kbps unlimited


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 5, 2005)

64kbps GPRS???? u sure d00d....as far as i know, GPRS maxes out @41.2kbps...


----------



## prasathvishnu (Mar 5, 2005)

i got airtel gprs for unlimited download @ 600.
theres scheme like 149 in airtel for gprs

does the speed depends on the cell n cable?

in airtel show room they showd demo with 6100 n data cable which got 9.1 kbps with connection speed

one guy got his 6630 connected va bluetooth.
the connection status shows 921 kbps.
believe it 921 kbps

wats the real connection speed n download speed?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 5, 2005)

@prasath: that is the speed at which his cell was connected 2 the computer...not his internet speed...


----------



## klinux (Mar 5, 2005)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> 64kbps GPRS???? u sure d00d....as far as i know, GPRS maxes out @41.2kbps...


thats what the exec from airtel told me . lol . i think they confused the broadband unlimited with the gprs unlimited . Anyways whose got BSNL's GPRS ??????


----------



## multi (Mar 5, 2005)

yes bsnl  has  not  started  the  GPRS in  all  zone  mine  is  western  which  is  still  awaiting


----------



## deepakg (Mar 5, 2005)

Yes.. It is here in Maharahtra. _Airtel_ providing GPRS of speed 14 kbps for only 149 per month.

GPRS works fine on only one HANDSET and that is..
*Motorola C350*

I tried about 5 handset's.. used NOKIA, SAMSUNG, BENQ, LG but MOTOROLA is giving me best result.


----------

